# Web.de stellt Strafanzeige gegen Spammer



## technofreak (25 März 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-25.03.03-001/

Web.de stellt Strafanzeige gegen Spammer



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Web.de hat nun reagiert und gegen einen Spam-Versender Strafanzeige gestellt. "Es ist wichtig, das Übel 'Spam' an der Wurzel zu packen", so Hornberger. Das Unternehmen will mit dem harten Vorgehen auch Spammer abschrecken. Laut Web.de steigt die Zahl der lästigen Botschaften immer weiter an. Nach eigenen Angaben hat Web.de bereits mehrere Verfahren gegen Spammer laufen und rechnet gegen Ende des Jahres mit ersten Urteilen.



tf


----------



## Devilfrank (25 März 2003)

Da kann man nur Erfolg wünschen.


----------



## Heiko (25 März 2003)

Ich suche grade nach der Grundlage...


----------



## hangloose (11 April 2003)

*Spam-Mail über Web.de*

Hallo,

ich erhalte auch fast täglich Spam-Mails, die häufig über web.de verschickt werden. Habe diese auch bereits an den Vorstandsvorsitzenden (eMail-Adresse lt. web.de-Site) verschickt, jedoch keinerlei Reaktionen erhalten.
Die Spam's verweisen grundsätzlich auf Sexseiten.
Wie verfahrt Ihr mit solchen Mails?

Gruss Udo


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche grade nach der Grundlage...




Wenn Du fündig werden solltes, lasse es mich wissen. Meine Phantasie reicht hier nicht aus.


----------



## technofreak (11 April 2003)

Lochrezepte
Bert Ungerer 
Leseprobe aus einem iX Artikel 5/2003 
http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2003/05/058/
Unerwünschte E-Mails ausieben 

tf


----------

